# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  E vërteta  e Ndarjes së Madhe Fetare nga Arbër  në Shqiptarë

## pirro10

(`dhe Drit` e Diturisë, Përpara do na shpjerë`- N.Frashëri)   
Për të zbardhur historinë e ndërlikuar të shqipatrëve, e ashtuquajtur Kutia e Pandorës është hapur tashmë për të mos u mbyllur më derisa të zbulohet e vërteta.
Që nga pushtimi i Shqipërisë nga perandoria turke më 1478 dhe deri rreth viteve 1660-1703,  përveç  pushtimit ushtarak dhe politik filloi të ravijezohen disa shtresa të reja në popullatën  e atëhershme, shtresa popullate që flisnin shqip ose shqipfolës, sepse ishin kolonë të ardhur nga viset e perandorisë turke por myslimanë, vëndas të konvertuar në islam me pozita ushtarako-politike dhe pas tyre u konvertuan në masë dhe bujkrobërit, por mbetën dhe vëndas shumica me fe ortodokse qoftë në veri të trojeve shqiptare qoftë në trojet e mesme, e qoftë në jug. 
Kështu, nën presionin turk, i cili zbatoi  strategjinë e posaçme anti-arbëresho-epirote,  në fund të shek XVII- fillim shek të XVIII, ndodhi dhe ndarja tragjike shpirtërore e fetare e popullsisë që fliste shqip me të gjitha pasojat që ndihen e dhe sot për shkak të dyzimit fetar dhe tradiconal.
 Pra, problem i bashkimit të trojeve shqiptare dhe në përgjithësi i popullit shqiptar nuk është aq i lehtë,  por në rradhë të parë kërkon disa parkushte dhe zbardhje e së vërtetës sado e rëndë apo e lehtë të duket. 
Ky fakt  mund të spjegohet edhe me frazën e Faik Konicës që tregonte; ` Kur nisa luftën për clirimin e Shqipërisë njëzet e pesë vjet më parë, kujtoja sis hum` i ri që isha se problem ish vetëm një problem kombëse, d.m.th., se pot ë arrinte të zgohej plotësisht ndjenja e kombësisë në zemër të shqipëtarëve, themelimi i një Shqipërie të lirë, ish një punë e mbaruar posa të vinte rasti. Kur mu poq mëndja më tepër , që pesëmbëdhjetë vjet e tëhu, kuptova se problem i Shqipërisë më tepër se kombëtar ish një problem moral.. Në fjalë të tjera ky popull që të shpëtojë,  ka nevojë më parë se cdo gjë tjetër, t`i stërvitet e t`i lartësohet karakteri, t`i zbutet e t`i cpastrohet zemra..`
Shumëkush sidomos ata të tipit Koço Danaj apo të AK shqiptare, ose të Vetvendosja kosovare, radikalistë që kërkojnë me pathos e mllef kthimin e të kaluarës të  `Jasha Padishah`, e kërkojnë bashkimin e trojeve shqiptare sikur ajo të ishte thjesht një copë kristali e thyer që mund të ngjitet lehtësisht.
 Asnjëherë nuk mund të ndodhë ky fenomen nëpëmjet ngritjes artificiale të nacionalizmit, apo nëpërmjet sheriatit  qe të kujton Kahrarnamenë e Lidhjes së Prizrenit e cila çoi përfundimisht në ndarjen e trojeve shqiptare ndërmjet fqinjëve.
 Nuk duhet harrur që në këtë ndarje të trojeve, pas 1878 muarën pjesë dhe shqiptarët jo-myslimanë pra të krishterët që kishin gjetur strehë dhe mbështetje tek kishat përkatëse sllave  siç ishin shqiptarët ortodoksë të trojeve shqiptare të veriut ose shkiet, dhe shqiptarët ortodoksë të trojeve të jugut ose arvanitasit. Arsyea? Arsyea sipas tyre qëndronte se Arbëria dhe Epiri tashmë nuk mund të bëhen shtet më vehte sepse janë të pushtuar nga turqit dhe se shqiptarët e fesë islame nuk janë shqiptarë?! Këtu kanë ndikuar dhe kishat përkatëse, koha e gjatë nën pushtim, Mundësia e artë e fituar pas humbjes së Turqisë më 1878 nga rusët.
Po përse ndodhi kjo ndarje kaq e fortë ndërmjet shqiptarëve e të dy feve kryesore, sepse të dy komunitetet ishin të sunduara nga turqit osmanllinj? 
Historia e është e dhimbëshme dhe nëse duhet zbuluar e vërteta ajo nuk duhet të na kushtzojë për të ardhmën e popullatës shqiptare dhe të trojeve shqiptare, por thjesht për të gjetur zgjidhjen më të mirë të mundëshme në këtë realitet të ri ballkanik dhe Europian, sigurisht nëpërmjet integrimit.
Me tre rreshta (që në fakt kërkojnë qindra faqe spjegime), problemet kryesore në trojet shqiptare dhe popullatën shqiptare të cilat kanë shkaktuar ndarjen jo vetëm të trojeve shqiptare por një ndikim edhe të popullatës shqiptare qoftë ajo myslimane ashtu dhe ajo e krishterë, qëndron kështu:
-	Pushtimi turk dëmtoi formimin e një shteti shqiptar të mirëfilltë i cili nëse historia do të ishte ndryshe nuk do  të quhej Shqipëri por Arbëri dhe Epir, sepse në rradhë të parë dëmtoi binomin Fe+ Atdhe= Shtet, duke dëmtuar fenë. Disa mund të thonë se.. po para pushtimit turk? Gjasat ishin për të formuar një shtet Arbëror të fortë që do të dominonte në Ballkan.
-	 Arsyet se përse sundimi turk pati  pasoja më të rënda në trojet shqiptare se sa në trojet e tjera ballkanike janë: Kokëfortësia e krerëve shqiptare (arbërorë dhe epirotë) për të mos u nënështruar; Resurse njerezore dhe ekonomike me të pakta se Perandoria turke, Ndihma europianë e vogël
-	Arsyet se përse turqit shkatërruan totalisht principatat arbërore, trojet, kështjellat, dhe dëbuan njerëzit ishin: pengesa e ashpër dhe e armatosur me armë, që i bënë shqiptarët kundër përhapjes së islamit, mos pranimi i vasalitetit për një kohë të gjatë, nxitja perëndimore,
-	Arsyet se përse turqit muarën shumë shqiptarë të atëhershëm dhe i vunë në poste egzekutive dhe ushtarake, ishte se raca arbërore dhe epirote një racë e lashtë, e bukur, trime, dhe e zgjuar, përbënte në fakt edhe strategjinë turke; pushto dhe lufto me komandantë dhe ushtarë jeniçerë (jo turq, por pengje të konvertuar),
-	Argumenti se përse popullata shqiptare nuk u asimilua tërësisht me gjithë presionin e dhunën ishte: survivanca  e popullatës nëpërmjet emigrimit (për të mos u dorëzuar dhe u konvertuar- ikën të pasurit e të mesmit), +nëpërmjet konvertimit në islam (për favore dhe pushtet, e kështu edhe një survivancë  me efekte negative), +nëpërmjet ruajtjes së fesë duke kërkuar mbështetje tek Kishat Ortodokse që kishin lejen e Turqisë por që shkaktoi humbjen e gjuhës, ose tek Kisha Katolike e cila gjithashtu pati të njëjtin efekt tek popullata që kërkoi strehim e mbështetje). 
-	Strategjia turke e islamizimit për trojet dhe popullatën shqiptare që nuk emigroi mund të  paraqitet nëpërmjet gjashtë taktikave: vrasje për ata që nuk kthehen, pengje për ata që janë të lëkundur,  taksa të rënda për komunitetin jo-islam, prishje e kështjellave, largim i banorëve dhe ndërtim i fshatrave e qytetevenë vënde pa mbrojtje, dhe  prurje popullate tjetër për të populluar  fushat e kodrinat e trojeve shqiptaretë braktisura, kryesisht nga Anadolli, Persia, Abhazia, dhënia e shpërblimeve dhe posteve ushtarako-administrative për të konvertuarit.
Hakmarrja turke osmanllie ra shumë rëndë mbi shqitarët dhe trojet e tyre pikërisht për tu hakmarrë  ndaj shqiptareve kokeforte te krishtere sepse vete vete sultan Mehmeti II ( ai qe pushtoi Konstandinopojën më 1453) tha per shqiptaret (Arber-epirotet e atehershem ): nuk do le gur mbi gur ne Arberi... Dhe ashtu beri, shkaterroI të gjitha kalatë. Madje dhe varrin e Gjergj Kastriotit-Skënderbeu e prishi, e dëmtoi, duke ja marrë edhe kockat  `për hajmali`(M.Barletti `Gjergj Catrioti-Skanderbeg, Princ i Epirit). 
ii
Në shkrimin tim të disa ditëve më parë ` Shkijet dhe shkipëtarët- ose Zanafilla e fjalës shqip dhe Shqipëri`, problemi se ku u zhdukën shqiptarët ortodoksë (dhe më pak ata katolikë) ishte një problem edhe `tabu` edhe pak misterioz, sepse në fakt ka patur të bëjë edhe me kalimin në një etapë të re të gjuhës së folur shqipe e sigurisht edhe në ndërrimin emrave dhe emërtimve për shkak të dyzimit religjioz dhe prishjes së shtetit shqiptar për gati 500 vite. Shqiptaret ne kufi me sllavet nuk emigruan por zgjodhën një alternative tjetwr të pathënë më pare nga historianët tanë:    u afruan pas Kishes sllave orthodokse sepse ajo kishte imumitet; kjo i shpetoi ata nga raprezaljet. E ketu fillon transformmimi. Nga arber ne shqiptare. Arberit orthodokse te mbrojtur nga Kisha sllave - i quajten arberit e konvertuar myslimane si Shqep-tarë,  kurse arberit myslimanë  quajtën   arberit orthodokse si Shqije-Shqja-nga shizma (që do të thotë shkep, ndaj,) .
 Fjala shqiptar u ngeli arbërve dhe epirotëve te konvertuar ne myslimane; arberit ortodoksë që u bashkuan nga halli me sllavët u quajten shkije; epirotët ortodokse u quajten arvanitas; ortodokset qe flisnin shqip ne trojet shqiptare u quajten shqiptare kaurre. Sipas F.Xharra (http://www.revistadrini.com/2012/03/...ane-shkijet-1/), Viti 1637,për Gjakovën  sipas misionarit fra Bonaventura da Palacula ,nga 500 shtëpitë e kësaj kasabaje vetëm 20 ishin katolike të tjerat  il resto tutti Turche et Scismatici( të tjerët shqiptarë musliman dhe  shqiptarë shkije ). Dhe mandej vashdon: Per andare dalla parte del Settentrione sopra Jacova incominciano li Scismatici duke u ngjitur nga Gjakova në Deçan ,nëveriun e Gjakovës nëpër fshtra të gjithë  fashtarët  shkizmatik  Në marsin e vitit 1683 dëshmitë e fra Kerubinit e japin pamjen demografike-statistike të rrethit të Gjakovës si  që nga Gjakova e deri në Deçan  ishin të gjithë shkizmatik dhe Manastiri i Deçanit . Pra frati Kerubini që nga Gjakova në Deçan i hasi fshatrat   shkizmatik (molte ville di Scismatici.)
Shembull i  pranisë të shqiptarëve ortodoks është edhe ky, ku për Hasin ( ndër bjeshkët e Pashtrikut ,në lugine e Lumit Drin,në jug të Gjakovës) ,shkruhet   (1837): i tërë rajoni është  i banuar me serbë të albanizuar dhe me Shqiptarë ..(.tout le districkt habite par des Serbes allbanises et des Albanais.)
Për kazatë e Pejës dhe të Gjakovës ,deri në luftën e Krimesë ,sipas Myllerit dhe Bues,konstatohej se në rrethinat e këtyre qyteteve ka mbizotërua element ii krishterë ortodoks (shkijet f.xh.) e më pak Shqiptarë katolik, Latin .
Ndarja shpirtërore krahas atyre të trojeve në sanxhaqe ndodhi nën presionin osman i cili nga njëra anë bëri gjithçka për të mbajtur të pushtuar Ballkanin ku popullata më rebele ishte ajo e arbërvedhe epirotëve. 
Kjo ndarje shpirtërore-fetare, ndodhi kur u krijua një komunitet i madh arbërish të islamizuar të cilët së bashku  me grupe të ardhur nga Anadolli  ishin të përhapur së bashku me shqiptarët e krishterë ortodoksë kryesisht, por dhe ata katolikë në veri, në qëndër, dhe jug të trojeve shqiptare.
 Shumica e tyre ishin të privilegjuar dhe drejtonin administratën dhe ushtrinë, por flisnin gjuhën arbërisht. Popullata e krishterë në veri të vëndit  ashtu në jug e ndikuar,  e nënështruar, e keqtrajtuar  nga pushtuesi, u armiqësua edhe me popullatën e islamizuar aq sa duke e ndjerë vehten e pambrojtur, ose u largua fare në itali të veriut Venedik ose në Jug në Kalabri.
 Tjetra kërkoi stehim dhe ngushëllim tek Kisha Sllave dhe Greke për shkak të raprezaljeve, duke mbijetuar, por duke sakrifikuar gjuhën me kalimin e kohës për shkak gjithashtu të presionit edhe  të strehuesve (pas 1878).
 Ndarja filloi nga armiqësimi për shkak të humbjes së trojeve, rrezikut të humbjes së fesë. Ata u quajtën nga arbërit (rabanët) e islamizuar si shkie apo shqa që tradhtuan trojet dhe gjuhën, kurse shqiet apo shqatë, i quajtën arbërit e islamizuar si shqeptare (qe janë larguar nga feja). 
Kështu u krijuan pas vitit 1703 shqiptarët që flisnin shqip por që ishin me besim islamik, dhe u quajtën kështu në gjithë trojet dhe gjuha nga arbërisht në shqip, në jug, arbërit e krishterë quheshin arvanitas ashtu si dhe vëllezërit e tyre e tyre arbëreshë në Itali; kurse ndodhi që shqiptarët e krishterë ortodoksë që zbritën me kalimin e viteve pas 1878 u quajtën shqiptarë njëlloj si vëllezërit e tyre myslimanë. 
Pavarësisht nga urdhrat zyrtarë që shqiptarët myslimanë të quheshin turq si brënda ashtu dhe jashtë vendit, në fakt si pasojë e dhunës dhe presionit, shqiptarët e krishterë ortodoksë të jugut quheshin grekë, dhe shqiptarët ortodoksë në veri që i u bashkuan kishës sllave u quajtën shqa, shqie.
Kështu vazhdoi të mbijetojë gjuha e folur shqipe që nga lashtësia e deri në ditët e sotme por në grupe dhe popullata njerëzish me fe të ndryshme, përplasja midis të cilave nxitej nga pushtuesi turk, -  në fakt shkatërroi kulturën e këtij populli të lashtë. 
Lufta për liri,  nxorri në dritë më 28 nëntor 1912  një shtet të cunguar dhe plot probleme me vehten , pra Shqipëria dukej si një i sëmurë që a jetuar në një spital psikiatrik, që doli në një realiteti të ri pa mundur të orientohet dhe pa e kuptuar se kush është.
iii
Ç`mund të bëjmë për popullatën me origjinë shqiptare ortodokse  që jeton edhe ajo në trojet e veta por nën  shtete të tjerë fqinjë?
Popullata me origjinë shqiptare ose shkjajtë e veriut që jetojnë si serbë, si malazezë, dhe si maqedonas nën kushtet e reja të demokracisë, integrimit dhe të globaizmit, kanë mundësinë të vendosin vetë se nga duhet të rrinë, por të paktën të mos përfshihen në radikalizmin ortodoks sllav, por të përpiqen të ri-gjejnë rrënjët e tyre.
E njëjta gjë mund të thuhet dhe për arvanitasit. Ata për shkak të kushteve, e bënë zgjedhjen e tyre para 280 viteve, por sidoqoftë, e kanë ruajtur gjuhën qoftë dhe pjesërisht.
Duhet qe shqiptaret ortodokse te Maqedonise (thuhet të jenë 300.000) por edhe ne Serbi (?) te emancipohen. Per tu emancipuar- duhen mbeshtetur.
Krahas tolerancës fetare  ose siç mund të quhet më mirë `indiferenca fetare` (sipas A. Klosit) e cila zgjidh vetëm përkohësisht mbijetesën midis komuniteteve, ateizmi komunist krijoi iluzionn e bashkëjetesës (bratsvo-jedinstvo), por tashmë ateizmi është një rrezik serioz për shqiptarët në një të ardhme jo të largët, sepse ateizmi shkakton degjenerim moral dhe konsumizëm gjë që për një vënd të vogël si ne, ashtu si dhe globalizmi perëndimor, do të dëmtojë rëndë identitetin tonë.
Sigurisht e dëmshme është edhe  gjëndja  e post-komunizmit së bashku me aspektet e saj negative; papunësi, varfëri, radikalizëm, nacionalizëm. Sot, Ndarja e heshtur shpirtërore, luftrat politike, strategjitë e ndryshme për të përparuar, mendoj se vijnë nga dyzimi dhe preferencat tradicionale fetare . 
Mendoj se  eshte problem feja, qe pengon në bashkimin spiritual dhe real të shqiptarëve: secili komunitet kërkon historine e vet, heronjte e vet. Le ta bëjnë këtë përplasje, prandaj ne jemi inferiore ndaj fqinjëve sepse grindemi me njëri tjetri  dhe shajme heronjte tanë apo të njëri tjetrit. 
Mbështetja duhet te vije nga shqiptaret myslimane të Kosoves dhe Maqedonise si dhe nga shteti shqiptar me ate kosovar, dhe së treti mbeshtetja duhet te vijë edhe nga jashte.
Pengesat: Paragjykimet fetare midis shqiptareve e kane asgjesuar deri tani njohjen e tyre dhe mbeshtetjen sepse eshte pikerisht ky problem qe ka ndare dhe krijuar emertimin shkie dhe shkiptare. Kjo ka qene ura ndarese; shqiptaret myslimane u quajten nga shkiet shqiptare (shkije- shkizma ose shkep, shkepem). Pra problemi religoz ishte kryesori që dobësoi dhe copëtoi Shqipërinë.
Pengesa tjeter jane vonesa e integrimit ne BE. 
Del pyetja tjeter: perse shqiptaret ortodokse njelloj si arvanitasit, e patën me te lehte te ruajne fene duke i u bashkangjitur kishave sllave dhe greke, se sa te bashkepunojë me shqiptarët myslimane apo në rast të kundërt edhe te emigronnin?
Doni te verteten? Ka vetem nje pergjijge: shqiptaret myslimane, si me te prvilegjuar ne perandorine osmane ne keto toka u sollen shume keq me shkiet dhe arvanitasit.
 Keshtu e pane te pamundur te bashkepunojne. Kjo ishte ndarja. 
Ne lavderojme (Shqiperia dhe Kosova) dy gjera: Lidhjen e Prizrenit dhe Ali Pashe Tepelenen. Te, dyja pavaresisht interpretimeve zyrtare- Lidhja e Prizrenit me Kahrarname-ne e saj sanksionoi pushtimin turk sepse nuk parashikoj as  nje kryeqytet shqiptar, as nje shtet shqiptar, as nje gjuhe shqipe. Atehere Perse qenka Lidhja e shqiptareve? Lidhja e shqiptareve dhe bejlereve pro-turq? ky ishte dhe shkaku qe askush nuk na perkrahu; se dyti, Ali Pashe Tepelena: A eshte hero ky njeri apo nje kriminel qe shkaterroi gjithe Toskerine dhe Epirin- duke bërë ndarjen perfundimtare te te krishtereve shqiptarë (që në jug u quajten ose `grekë`, ose arvanitas) me mysliminat shqiptare. 
Kjo shkaktoi qe arvanitasit u bashkuan me greket (romanoi), dhe me ndihmen e anglo-ruseve cliruan tokat arberore dhe jo-arberore te jugut, por ne fund te fundit pranuan te jetojne nen nje shtet qe foli greqisht. 
E njejta gje ndodhi dhe me sllavet: me sllavet e veriut dhe te jugut, ata i pranuan shkiet -arber (pra sic i quajme sot arberit ortodokse per shkak te shizmes apo te `shkepjes` me vellezerit e tyre myslimane), qe te futen ne ombrellen e tyre per ti mbrojtur por dhe per te përfituar nga ata.
Për Kosovën dhe Maqedoninë, do te duhet kohë- mendoj- per nje shtet laik ne Kosove, sepse popullata nuk eshte e arsimuar mire dhe është plot paragjykime religjioze . Duhet kaluar kjo faze e cila po zgjatet nga egzagjerimi i kultit fetar (nga individe te pushtetshem) deri ne ekstrem duke bere te kunderten e asaj qe kerkon perëndimi.
Për këtë arësye duhet një strategji e re integruese në përputhje me porositë e BE dhe të SHBA, në të cilën faktorët dhe aktorët e sotëm shqiptarë duhet të bashkëpunojnë në rradhë të parë të;
-	Integrohen në BE sa më parë e pastaj, dhe njëkohësisht:
-	Krijojnë kushte gjithëpërfshirëse për të njëhsuar gjiçka jo të rregullt: arsimi dhe arsimimi me detyrim deri në shkollë të lartë,  njehsim të administratës, ruajtjen dhe forcimin e gjuhës zyrtare  duke e pasuruar me marëveshje me gjëra të reja dialektore,
-	Ri-përtëritjen e një Akademie të vetme për të gjitha trojet shqiptare për Historinë dhe Gjuhën shqipe,
-	Kontakte të ngushta, dhe krijimin e kushteve për njohjen, afrimin, dhe bashkëpunimin me shqiptarët e integruar me sllavët dhe kishën e tyre (shkiet), shqiptarët e Greqisë (arvanitasit), kontakte dhe afrim e bashkëpunim me shqiptarët e turqisë e kudo që janë, me qëllim njohjen dhe historinë e vërtetë të tyre.
-	Largimin e trysnive të paragjykimeve fetare mbi popullatën, e cila do të bëhet nëpërmjet arsimimit të detyrueshëm, Edukimi fetar bazë nuk duhet të bëhet deri sa të mbarojë adoleshenca, pra të bëhet në shkollë të mesme ose në të lartë.
Për fat të keq kjo është e vërteta, se atyre u vjen keq apo dhe turp të quhen shqiptare, por pranojnë më mirë të quhen  shkja ose serbë apo grekë, duke patur parasysh të kaluarën e hidhur kur, turqit osmanllinj dhe arbërit e konvertuar në islam përfituan nga rasti për tu bërë pronarë, administratorë, komandantë nën atë rregjim, duke shtypur si arbërit e konvertuar në islam port ë varfër ashtu dhe të krishterët arbër dhe eprotë duke u a marrë dhe tokat. Emri shqiptar u identifikua pjesërisht me arbërin dhe epirotin e islamizuar. Megjithatë fjala ship mbeti fjalë e përdorur nga të gjitha aktorët.
Gjëndja ndryshoi pas 1878, dhe armiqësia u rëndua edhe më shumë sepse po këta shqipfolës krijuan shtetin grek, shtetin serb, kurse pas shek të XX u krijua Shqipëria e cunguar, dhe në shek e XXI, u krijua Kosova.
Sot është koha për të njohur vehten me ndihmën e integrimit.
Kjo është një rrugë e mudimëshme por që do të na nxjerrë aty ku duhet: prosperiteti i trojeve shqiptare, integrim dhe bashkëpunim të ngushtë me forcat progresiste, respekti i fqinjëve ndaj nesh.

----------


## Darius

Jashtezakonisht interesant si shkrim. Mund te kem pikepamje te ndryshme ne disa nga ato gjera qe jane shkruar ketu por dicka te re mesova qe me habiti: nuk e dija qe shkije qenkan quajtur arberit ortodokse. 




> kurse arberit myslimanë quajtën arberit orthodokse si Shqije-Shqja-nga shizma

----------


## xfiles

Sa gjate i paska rene autori. Sado e hidhur mund te duket, dhe sado jo korrekte politikisht, mallkimi me i madh qe ka rene ndonjehere ne trojet shqiptare ne mijvjecarin e fundit ka qene islami i mallkuar i nje zoti te mallkuar te nje shkretetire te mallkuar te prure nepermjet nje rrace te mallkuar.

----------


## IllyrianPatriot

> Sa gjate i paska rene autori. Sado e hidhur mund te duket, dhe sado jo korrekte politikisht, mallkimi me i madh qe ka rene ndonjehere ne trojet shqiptare ne mijvjecarin e fundit ka qene islami i mallkuar i nje zoti te mallkuar te nje shkretetire te mallkuar te prure nepermjet nje rrace te mallkuar.


Bie dakort plotesisht !

----------


## ^SHIU^

Interesant. Nga eshte marre ky shkrim?

----------


## Korcar-L1

po kot nuk theshte ai i madhi qe greket jane shqiptare te civilizuar  :shkelje syri:  

kurse shqiperia na u mbush me kolone aziatike qe sot na behen me vendallinj se vendallinjte.

----------


## Scion

> po kot nuk theshte ai i madhi qe greket jane shqiptare te civilizuar


... Por fatkeqesisht Jo-shqiptar. :P

Tjetra, mos harro ... pjese shume e mire e Greqerve jane Turq ortodokse nga Anadolli.
Nese flasim per ceshtje pastertie rrace, greqerit nuk jane shembull i mire, gjithsesi ...

Per temen, shkrim interesant me disa doza te verteta brenda por gjithsesi mungesa e referencave historike e ben kete thjeshte nje anekdote interesante  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## fegi II

Anglezet jane ata qe financuan mese shumti per formimin e nje shteti te ri greke,ju dha 2,4 milion sterlina,pastaj poetet Gete,Bajron,Shatobrian,Beranzhe ose sovrane si Luigji I i Bavarise dhe Karli X i Francese.Kjo beri qe ne vendet e luftimeve te niseshin vudhnetar te shumte qe formuan kuadrat e para te ushtrise se kryengritesve.
harta .http://img829.imageshack.us/img829/92/skanna0073.jpg

----------


## Korcar-L1

> ... Por fatkeqesisht Jo-shqiptar. :P
> 
> Tjetra, mos harro ... pjese shume e mire e Greqerve jane Turq ortodokse nga Anadolli.
> Nese flasim per ceshtje pastertie rrace, greqerit nuk jane shembull i mire, gjithsesi ...
> 
> Per temen, shkrim interesant me disa doza te verteta brenda por gjithsesi mungesa e referencave historike e ben kete thjeshte nje anekdote interesante


nje pjese shume e mire e shqiptareve jane po ashtu turq nga anadolli.

----------


## Scion

> nje pjese shume e mire e shqiptareve jane po ashtu turq nga anadolli.


Dyshoj ... por nuk eshte shumica (*mos u mundo te ma hedhesh mua). Nese flasim per nje shumice cilesore rreth 30% e shqiptareve sot mendohet ti kene rrenjet  Sllavo-Serbe, Gorane, Vlehe ... etc etc. Shume pak Turq.
Sipas "teorise" tende, genetikisht sot kosova duhej te ishte mbushur me gene nga stepet dhe lindja e larget. Fakti qe perqindja eshte aq e paperfillshme hedh poshte dhe pretendimin se "apriori" . Per reference, edhe ne Bosnje pjesa myslimane thellesisht me tradita Turke, nuk ka asnje lidhje gjenetike me turqit.

Ndryshon muabeti kur vjen tek greket, lexo Ana Karakasidin nese do te kuptosh te verteten per "Popullin helen me sy bojqelli dhe floke te verdha" :P
Nje popullsi thellesisht aziatike e me keq.

----------


## prenceedi

> po kot nuk theshte ai i madhi qe greket jane shqiptare te civilizuar  
> 
> kurse shqiperia na u mbush me kolone aziatike qe sot na behen me vendallinj se vendallinjte.



Lexo ne kete link
Eshte shume interesante, dhe hedh posht shume histori te trilluara te fqinjeve tane.

----------


## Meriamun

Me ca kuptoj une ju orthodokset shqiptare pretendoni qe jeni arnavutet e paster safi. Shume mire.
Une jam nga veriu i shqiperise dhe shume here bej krahasime mes popullsise shkinise dmth ju orthodokseve dhe neve. Tani sdua te ekzagjeroj por jo or zoteri. Jeni me shume lindore. Une me ca vej re tropojen, matin e mirditen etj etj nuk jane si ju. Une i dua tera rracat e botes e nuk bej dallime por meqe po bien llafi. Tani nuk kam si te krahasoj orthodokset e beratit e te korces me cunat e tropojes apo te matit...jo per gje por ne pikepamjen e karakteristikave shqiptare dihet qe edhe studimet jane bere me shembuj nga keta zona..

nejse..

shkrimi qenka interesant

----------


## EXODUS

> nje pjese shume e mire e shqiptareve jane po ashtu turq nga anadolli.


Na o grupi, se mos ben vaki e lini ndonje gje pa thene, fundja forum eshte, vari tespijet...ca me kembe e ca me dore!!
Eeej, po c'i kini mo keto deklarata ballaboks?!? Byrazer, jo mire kshu, jo mire!! e qelbet komplet si ju, si kta qe i ka verbuar feja, vetem e vetem se duan si e si te shpetojne bycken nga kjo bote...........

E gezofshi, te dy palet, katrahuren qe keni stisur!!

----------


## iliria e para

> Lexo ne kete link
> Eshte shume interesante, dhe hedh posht shume histori te trilluara te fqinjeve tane.


Sigurisht se ke menduar kete link 
http://www.alb-observer.com/shkence/7023/

----------


## Korcar-L1

> Dyshoj ... por nuk eshte shumica (*mos u mundo te ma hedhesh mua). Nese flasim per nje shumice cilesore rreth 30% e shqiptareve sot mendohet ti kene rrenjet  Sllavo-Serbe, Gorane, Vlehe ... etc etc. Shume pak Turq.
> Sipas "teorise" tende, genetikisht sot kosova duhej te ishte mbushur me gene nga stepet dhe lindja e larget. Fakti qe perqindja eshte aq e paperfillshme hedh poshte dhe pretendimin se "apriori" . Per reference, edhe ne Bosnje pjesa myslimane thellesisht me tradita Turke, nuk ka asnje lidhje gjenetike me turqit.
> 
> Ndryshon muabeti kur vjen tek greket, lexo Ana Karakasidin nese do te kuptosh te verteten per "Popullin helen me sy bojqelli dhe floke te verdha" :P
> Nje popullsi thellesisht aziatike e me keq.


Ti sikur u ke mare adn-ne te gjitheve. sa per greqine e dime qe jane arvanitas dhe te ardhur nga azia, nuk ka ndonje gje te re ketu. ironikja eshte kur akuzojme greket aka 2/3 arvanitas si popull me i lig lol.




> Lexo ne kete link
> Eshte shume interesante, dhe hedh posht shume histori te trilluara te fqinjeve tane.


Nuk me duhen historite e fqinjeve mua se fshati qe duket nuk do kallauz.  si gjithmone te tjeret kane vendosur se cdo behet me shqiperine




> Me ca kuptoj une ju orthodokset shqiptare pretendoni qe jeni arnavutet e paster safi. Shume mire.
> Une jam nga veriu i shqiperise dhe shume here bej krahasime mes popullsise shkinise dmth ju orthodokseve dhe neve. Tani sdua te ekzagjeroj por jo or zoteri. Jeni me shume lindore. Une me ca vej re tropojen, matin e mirditen etj etj nuk jane si ju. Une i dua tera rracat e botes e nuk bej dallime por meqe po bien llafi. Tani nuk kam si te krahasoj orthodokset e beratit e te korces me cunat e tropojes apo te matit...jo per gje por ne pikepamjen e karakteristikave shqiptare dihet qe edhe studimet jane bere me shembuj nga keta zona..
> 
> nejse..
> 
> shkrimi qenka interesant


jo, une e ti biem dakoed per nje gje , qe nuk jemi njelloj. Ne ngjajme me arbereshet e italise dhe arvanitasit e greqise,kurse ju jeni race me vete

----------


## drague

> Na o grupi, se mos ben vaki e lini ndonje gje pa thene, fundja forum eshte, vari tespijet...ca me kembe e ca me dore!!
> Eeej, po c'i kini mo keto deklarata ballaboks?!? Byrazer, jo mire kshu, jo mire!! e qelbet komplet si ju, si kta qe i ka verbuar feja, vetem e vetem se duan si e si te shpetojne bycken nga kjo bote...........
> 
> E gezofshi, te dy palet, katrahuren qe keni stisur!!


feja na e ka ruajtur identitetin. 50%kriminele,40%hajdute dhe 10%ateiste

----------


## Scion

> Ti sikur u ke mare adn-ne te gjitheve. sa per greqine e dime qe jane arvanitas dhe te ardhur nga azia, nuk ka ndonje gje te re ketu. ironikja eshte kur akuzojme greket aka 2/3 arvanitas si popull me i lig lol.


Epo e paske gabim, e para njehere une nuk kam ne dore adn-ne e te gjitheve, pretendimet e mija une i mbeshtes ne antropologe eminente dhe si te tilla ato jane ashtu sic jane. Merr per shembull edhe autore Klasike qe nga Jiricek (Edhepse ai eshte paksa Bullgarofil) i cili pretendon per grupe te medha "zadrugash sllave" qe u nguliten nga zonat e Mokres, Korces, Permetit e deri ne Corovode (Akoma sot te verifikueshme per shkak te toponimeve) qe u shkrine ne aspektin kulturor por edhe linguistike me popullsine autoktone Arberore. (Keto jane te dhena qe pranohen edhe nga vete akademia e shkencave shqiptare)

Pra sic e shef dhe vete, perrallat me hirushe e borebardha per pasteri rrace Arberore mund ti tregosh si ninulla per te vene kompatriotet qe ndajne te njejtin mendim me ty me qellimin se mos ndoshta i ze gjumi me kollaj, pasi gjakun e kane 50% bastard e 50% arian. :P

Miqesisht tani, ajo qe bera une eshte, thjeshte rikujtim se kur flet me te dhena shkencore, pretendimet emocionale digjen sikur me qene nje fije kashte.
Sigurisht, kjo nuk me pengon qe une ne forme diplomatike te te kaloj nje keshille miqesore qe fjalet e medha duan te dhena te forta nga pas.

Une do isha krenar qe kam nje minikulture shqiptare, flas nje gjuhe relativisht te vjeter, i perkas nje trungu popullsie evropiane ... ndersa punen e gjakut as qe do e kisha prekur fare. Kushedi car genesh Romaku, Vizigoti, Sllavi, Turku do kisha  :buzeqeshje: 

Pacim

P.s. Kur do na qerasni ndonje birre ju te Korces, mo?

----------


## EXODUS

> feja na e ka ruajtur identitetin. 50%kriminele,40%hajdute dhe 10%ateiste


Me vjen keq qe sipas ketij 'sondazhi' ateistet jane grup ne minorance...  :perqeshje:  

Merhumi i dizinfektoi mire plot 50 vjet.... mgjth, koha sheron cdo lloj plage thone. Te shohim!  :djall sarkastik:

----------


## Korcar-L1

> P.s. Kur do na qerasni ndonje birre ju te Korces, mo?


Tani qe mbaroi festaivali u kujtove ti?!:P po hec se po ta jap andej nga panda me nja 2 kernacka dhe flasim per pastertine arberore....pas ca birrash do biem dakord per shume gjera :P

----------


## loni-loni

> Jashtezakonisht interesant si shkrim. Mund te kem pikepamje te ndryshme ne disa nga ato gjera qe jane shkruar ketu por dicka te re mesova qe me habiti: nuk e dija qe shkije qenkan quajtur arberit ortodokse.



           Darius,,,,,,,,,, nuk asht shkrim interesant , por shkrim injoranti,,,,Shqiptare jon qujt mbajtesit e simbolit te shqiponjes,pra arberit 

           Shkije quhen vetem sllavet, qofshin ortodoks,katolik,apo Muhamedan,,,,,,,,Romunet dhe Hungarezet nuk quhen shki

           Ashte nji shprehje raciste ,perbuzese ,,,ka lidhje vetem me racen,(mongolizmin)kulturen,zakonet,menyren e jeteses etj

----------

